# Mink Oil?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> Is there any reason not to use Mink Oil (the type that comes in a tub and looks like lard) on a western saddle?
> 
> I don't like Skidmore's because it leaves things tacky. I usually use Neatsfoot oil, but I tried some mink oil and I really like the way it went on. It soaked in nicely like oil but left more of a waxy finish, not a tacky finish like Skidmores.
> 
> Anybody know of a reason not to use mink oil?


"Mink Oil" is Great, it is non darkening

But, the Mink Oil "Paste" is Horrible if you use it on any type of tooling, the paste can dry to a white substance and you will never get it out of the cracks and crevices of the tooling.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I always put a coat of mink oil on after I finish cleaning a saddle, it buffs to a real nice finish, and makes the gear a bit more water resistant, and dust just blows right off. I do agree to avoid it on the tooling. But on the rest of the saddle, give it a little time to sit, and then commit a bit of time and elbow grease to really buffing it good and hard, and it shines up even an ancient saddle and makes it glow.

I always follow it up, though, as a final treatment, AFTER cleaning and conditioning of the leather.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I used mink oil ALL of the time on the previous saddle I had, absolutely loved it. It left my hands really soft too.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never used mink oil on a saddle but as far as the paste thing goes, that's what I use on my work boots, and I just stuck the tub in the microwave. It melts into oil and then I put it on, then after a few days it turns back into paste.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We've always used mink oil on all our leather stuff. Saddles, boots, everything.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

My gut feeling was that it is great stuff, but none of my friends use it, so I wanted to make sure there wasn't a reason not to use it that I didn't know about. 

One of my friends swears by Skidmores, but I don't like how it leaves things tacky. 

The mink oil impressed me because it wasn't tacky, just soaked right in and left a slightly waxy finish. (I did notice that it left a white haze in the tooling, so I will be careful about putting it there). But I think I like it!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Try putting it on warm. It really soaks into the leather.


----------

